# ALSA w jajku na VIA - unmutowanie kanalow

## Daemon42

Mam muzyke VIA Apollo wmontowana w plyte glowna (modul alsy via82cxx)

Odkad uzywam 2.6 na alsie wmontowanej w jadro za kazdym razem po restarcie musze odmutowac kanaly recznie.

Nie wie ktos, jak to ustawic, aby sie nie meczyc z tym po kazdym reboocie?

----------

## Rayers

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> Mam muzyke VIA Apollo wmontowana w plyte glowna (modul alsy via82cxx)
> 
> Odkad uzywam 2.6 na alsie wmontowanej w jadro za kazdym razem po restarcie musze odmutowac kanaly recznie.
> 
> Nie wie ktos, jak to ustawic, aby sie nie meczyc z tym po kazdym reboocie?

 

Witam,

ustawic glosnosc w alsamixer tak jak powinno byc. Przywracaniem ustawien zajmuje sie polecenie 

alsactl restore 

Wystarczy wiec stworzyc w katalogu domowym w pliku .kde_nrwersji/Autostart (u mnie jest to .kde3.2/Autostart) skryptu z prawami wykonania zawieraj?cego polecenia :

#!/bin/bash

 alsactl restore

Zapisac.

Powinno juz byc OK. U mnie dziala.

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## cechor

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> Mam muzyke VIA Apollo wmontowana w plyte glowna (modul alsy via82cxx)
> 
> Odkad uzywam 2.6 na alsie wmontowanej w jadro za kazdym razem po restarcie musze odmutowac kanaly recznie.
> 
> Nie wie ktos, jak to ustawic, aby sie nie meczyc z tym po kazdym reboocie?

 

Ja do tego celu uzywam aumix, ustawiam glosnosc i dodaje go do skryptow startowych.

----------

## muchar

Dokładnie. Wystarczy wyedytować /etc/init.d/aumix aby ustawić odpowiednie wartości i pozwolić aumix-owi ustawiać poziom dźwięku po każdym reboot-cie

----------

## czemu

 *Rayers wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
>  alsactl restore
> ...

 

U mnie też działało, jednak ostatnio się kaszani :/

```

localhost root # alsactl restore

alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (EMU10K1 PCM Send Routing/External Amplifier Power Down) for control #67

alsactl: set_control:906: bad control.67.value index

```

Jakieś sugestie? ;-P

----------

